# Invertz Photography Contest



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I just want to invite everyone to participate in this contest:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/announcements/44995-invertz-photo-contest.html


Regards,


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

That sounds like a great time taking pictures of my shrimps and little friends. Now all I got to do is learn how to take a picture with out it being fuzzy. Best of luck to everyone who enters.


----------

